# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Producteur Consommateur avec WF

## ArianeV

Bonjour  tous,

J'essaie d'implmenter un producteur consommateur, dans lequel un workflow serait le consommateur.

Pour des questions de performance, j'aimerais ne pas rinstancier le workflow  chaque nouvel arrivant dans la file de messages.
J'ai trouv un article intitul [Workflow Foundation] Utilisation du service WorkflowQueuingService  par Julein Chable qui dcrit comment se mettre en attente d'un input.

Cela dit, je voulais savoir s'il existait des best practices pour l'utilisation de WF en mode producteur consommateur.

Idalement, j'aimerais mme fonctionner avec un pool de consommateurs, pour parallliser les process. Du coup, il me faudrait plusieurs instances de workflow, qui attendent qu'on leur donne  manger.
Savez-vous si on peut partager une unique file dans plusieurs workflow, pour que le premier disponible consomme l'input ?

Merci beaucoup

Bonne anne !

----------


## Nathanael Marchand

Sur du .Net 4 tu dois pouvoir crer une activity qui attend sur un Semaphore commun.
Lorsque ton producteur empile quelque chose il signale le Semaphore. Ainsi chacun aprs l'autre les workflows attendent leur tour.

----------


## ArianeV

Merci pour ta rponse.

Ca m'a l'air sacrment intressant !
Par contre, je n'utilise que le framework 3.0 ...
Est-ce tu sais si cette fonction est galement disponible dans cette version ?

----------


## Nathanael Marchand

J'ai pas toutes les cartes en main pour te le dire. J'ai suivi de loin WF et il me semblait que la nouveaut sur WF4 c'tait justement la possibilit de crer une activity totalement custom.
Mais doit surement y'avoir un truc a creuser.
Ca m'etonnerait que personne n'ait une solution sur une problematique si courante

----------


## ArianeV

Je suis bien d'accord, ce n'est quand mme pas un besoin si spcifique  ::): 
Si je trouve quelque chose de probant je le posterai.

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide, et bonne anne  ::):

----------

